# Woodworking around the US of A



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

I found this photo of a really cool project. It's a bookcase made into the shape of a map of the United States.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

WAY way cool


----------



## Michigander (Oct 11, 2011)

Notice that California has no books, just whirlygigs and toys! ;~)


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Not much reading going on in Nevada either, it seems.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow… hmm, political science books in VA/MD, Automotive books in MI, Hollywood and entertainment in CA.
When your client outgrows this fine bookcase, you can build AK and HI for the overstock! This is an awesome idea for a bookshelf, or all purpose storage for that matter!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

This is way too kool and awesome! .......... LOL, Michigander


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Does Kansas have a bunch of Glenn Beck books. lol


----------



## 1978 (Jul 8, 2008)

Interesting.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Very nice. Armageddon bookcase?


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

epic


----------

